# Is the elliptical machine's VO2 Max calculation accurate?



## LuvsMud (12 Oct 2008)

Hello everyone, I've done quite a bit of research through this forum and have found it very helpfull. I've been working hard to join the reserves but still have some doubts as to wether or not I'm ready for my fitness test. I've been hitting the gym five days a week doing weights and cardio. I've gone from getting winded after five minutes on the elliptical to 1h20m at a heart rate of 73% (140bpm). My question is this: How accurate is the VO2 Max readout on an elliptical machine fitness test? I've worked my way up from 28 to 34 (on the same machine). I find it incredibly difficult to believe the readout when it gages my fitness level as "high" when my BMI is considered obese. To pass the fitness test I need to reach stage 4 on the 20 MSR which is comparable to a vo2 max of 32. Should I go ahead and book the test or keep improving my fitness before attempting it since I still have a lot of weight to lose? Any input is appreciated. Thank you



PS I've found the following sites very informative for new recruits.

Techniques for push ups and sit ups.
http://www.rmc.ca/athletics/pe/EXPRES/CF_EXPRES_Operations_Manual_e.pdf

minimum fitness standards
http://psphalifax.ns.ca/HealthFitness/EXPRES/tabid/184/Default.aspx


----------



## Cat (12 Oct 2008)

Never hurts to loose before you get in - especially for the reserves because there is no RFT program for the reserves. Have you tried running the 20m Shuttle run?? It's available for free download and prettyeasy toset up. Or if you're near a base I understand the PSP staff can be helpful in setting it up for you to run.

Best of Luck on your decision.


----------



## LuvsMud (13 Oct 2008)

Thank you Cat, I never thought of it! I'm in Petawawa this week so I'll ask if thay can set up a practice run. They might even have a Dynanemometer-thingny  ??? I can borrow to check grip strength.


----------

